# Louis plays with the cat



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

So cute. Thanks for sharing. What type of breed is Louis? He is so cute.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Louis is a Havanese. He's 2 years old and I've had him for 5 months! It seems a lot longer than that. He is clipped short all over. I shaved him SUPER short all over, but growing his hair out for a year (let's see if I can actually stick with it!) - Here is a pic of him with long hair.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Lol. He is so cute. Tks for the picture. He looks different with long hair. But both style suit him. Looking at Louis and Leroy really make me smile. They have smiley face. What a happy crowd you have there. Did the cat do any damage to Louis?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Joelly said:


> Lol. He is so cute. Tks for the picture. He looks different with long hair. But both style suit him. Looking at Louis and Leroy really make me smile. They have smiley face. What a happy crowd you have there. Did the cat do any damage to Louis?


Thank you! I love the look of the short cut growing out. Surprisingly, both the cat and dog are very gentle with each other. Louis does play bite my cat's limbs and my cat retaliates by "biting" back. My cat play bites me all the time, but to me it hurts, I'm sure Louis thinks it's even more fun.

Louis and Leroy are always happy and smiley (Louis is with me anyway), but here's a picture we took today at the dog show. The photo is so awkward! lol You can't see Leroy's eyes, he blends into the background, and Louis looks scared as hell!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Lol. Louis looked like saying "Okay whats going on?". Leroy looks like he is having a blast. I like his new pompom ears. Its unique.


----------

